# 17 weeks and i think im leaking amniotic fluid



## seralyn83

Hi Moms out there:

I am currently 17 weeks pregnant with my 3rd child. It has been almost 9 years since my last baby. I awoke this morning to quite a bit of fliud, that soaked my panties....After I got out of bed, quite a bit more came out, trickling down my legs and soaking my jammy pants. I am not having contractions and it seems to have stopped. has anyone else had this problem. I am somewhat concerned that my water has broken....Pleas help. any information would be appreciated. It was definitly not urine!


----------



## honeybee2

I would def contact your doctor. You could be at risk of infection x


----------



## jess1983

I would call and get checked out just to be safe. I have had mornings were I was pretty leaky after DTD. (sorry if TMI)


----------



## notmommyyet

I had times where I had clear fluid just soak through my undies. but since im not crampinmg I figure i either peed myself or it was some crazy wierd dishcharge.


----------



## MrsAnt

I would get checked out straight away. This happened to me with my first pregnancy at 16 weeks. The hospital can just take a swab to check if it's amniotic fluid or not.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I've had lots of discharge where it would run down my leg and kind of soak my undies but not my pants. If I were you, I would get it checked out asap just bc you don't want to think "What if??" I'm sure everything is good though :flower:


----------



## jojo23

heaps of discharge is normal hun but i would get it checked if i were you! better off to be safe at the end of the day! hopefully it will just be discharge xx


----------



## ChimChims

TMI from me as well, but with my first child I ended up thinking my water broke at some point after being intimate with my husband b/c it was so much and so runny. I am still not sure why 'that' came back out like that but it scared me to death!

That said, definitely check with the doctor b/c you'd hate to guess it was sex-related or something and find out it was baby-related later. Will pray - update us when you know anything!


----------



## leahsbabybump

id get checked hun just to make sure but like a pp said i get quite a bit a discharge sometime that soaks me through could be that it is quite watery :-(


----------



## beccad

I do get a gush of discharge in the mornings (guess it's just 'pooled' over night :haha: ) however you should go and get it checked out just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## rockabillymom

I would definetly call doctor. Though with my first pregnancy I had the same thing happen and I was waking up finding my pants soaked I went to the doc and found out I wasnt getting all the pee out when I wee'd and was basically just peeing the bed....aww the fruits of pregnancy


----------



## seralyn83

I went to the hospital yesterday, and gave birth to a baby boy this afternoon. His name was Michael and he is in heaven now. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! :cry::cry::cry:

So very sorry...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm so sorry for your loss :( Michael is a gorgeous name for your angel :hugs: please feel free to come over to 2nd tri loss section if you want, there are lots of lovely and very helpful people over there if you ever want to talk . Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## sweet83

omg ..i am really sorry for ur loss hun.. :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm SO sorry to hear about your loss, hun :cry: As a pp has stated, there's a wonderful 2nd tri loss forum for any support you need!!!


----------



## huggiez

Michael is a beautiful name for an angel. :hugs: Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Dk1234

So sorry for your loss. Praying for you.


----------



## Gabbymrvr

I know there is no words to make you feel better right now but just wanted to tell you that I will keep you in my prayers, you will feel better soon sweetheart.


----------



## vintagecat

I'm so sorry. I hope you feel better soon. :(


----------



## lockzie

I am so sorry to hear about Michael. Sending you love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Oh I am so, so sorry. As some of the others have said, when you are ready please think about coming over to second tri losses, it literally saved me when I lost my babies last year.
Thinking of you and Michael, our angels will look after him for you xx


----------



## Stevielyn

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## chrislo4

I'm truly so sad to hear of your loss. May Michael rest in peace x


----------



## ChimChims

I echo the thoughts of others; we genuinely grieve this loss for/with you! Hearts are breaking, but we are praying for you. So much love your way during this time. &hearts;


----------



## RAL3

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## akerie

I am very sorry for your loss :cry:, You are in my prayers. So sad.


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

I get gushes of discharge all throughout the day, hope its nothing serious hun :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

seralyn83 said:


> I went to the hospital yesterday, and gave birth to a baby boy this afternoon. His name was Michael and he is in heaven now. Thanks for the reply.

Omg !! I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## sunny days

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## scotmum35

im sorry for your loss.hugs xx


----------



## leahsbabybump

oh my goodness so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Rikki

Genuinely sorry for your loss. I also lost a baby when my waters broke at 19 weeks due to an infection, so I know how hard it is and can imagine how you must be feeling. I hope you have lots of love and support surrounding you xx


----------



## MrsAnt

So sorry to hear of your loss. Words just aren't enough at a time like this but thinking of you. Stay strong x


----------



## greenbeans12

This happened to me in my first pregnancy and they swabbed to test if it was amniotic fluid. They came back with results immediately and I had a yeast infection and BV (an infection that occurs during pregnancy when a yeast infection goes on for a long time), which I had never had a yeast infection prior so I had no clue.

Get it checked out hun. :hugs:


----------



## babyblueskye

So sorry to hear of your loss :( x x x


----------



## MrsRH

:hugs:
x


----------

